# Cats, Dogs, and Bathroom Privacy



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2019)

Do you get to go to the bathroom by yourself? With the door fully closed?

If I try that, I barely make it to the seat before the dog, the cat, or both are scratching at the door.
The dog will peek in, as if to say "just checking on you, let me know if you need anything", then she leaves.

But the 18 year old cat will come in, take a seat in front of me and talk to me for most of the time I am on the throne.
She tells me "all about it", and it is apparently a pretty serious subject because eye contact must be maintained.
If I break eye contact she changes her expression and gets louder.

It is a bit hard for me to understand why she thinks this is helpful.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Cute, gott'a get me a cat.
Wow! 18 y/o cat


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Our dogs do that.. no matter how fast I try and close the door they push their way in...


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 12, 2019)

I am also accompanied to the bathroom with Callie.
Close her out and she cries and scratches to be let in; close the
door while she is in the room and she cries to be let out!
As I have mentioned before my life is ruled by an 18 year old cat!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2019)

My dog follows me to the throne and even sometimes puts her paws in my lap.  She is so cute!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I am also accompanied to the bathroom with Callie.
> Close her out and she cries and scratches to be let in; close the
> door while she is in the room and she cries to be let out!
> As I have mentioned before my life is ruled by an 18 year old cat!


Does Callie talk a lot?

Kaley tells me when she wants to go outside.
She tells me when she thinks I have been napping too long.
I get told when she thinks she is overdue for a meal or a treat.
And she tells me when she has used the litter box and I need to clean it.

And somehow, she has taught me how to understand what she is telling me.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Cats have the greatest dismissive attitude in animal kingdom.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

My cat usually comes in while I'm on the throne.

She also doesn't like me to close the door when I shower, but I do it anyway.  I don't want her underfoot.

Check this out:     (no, not me...just a random youtube video)


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Hmmm, then Hmmmm again, are we to conclude that Tabby and her friends are voyeurs


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Omg! Get a dog.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't get to go in the bathroom alone unless I want to listen to a lot of whining and scratching on the door.


----------



## toffee (Oct 13, 2019)

omg yes yes yes every time I go to the bathroom 'my youngest cat is awful ' sits in front of me -no shame with her ' or she goes in the shower cubical and waits --- shut the bedroom door is a no no --tear my carpet if I did that -- so no privacy unless shes asleep ..then I creep in hahaha


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 13, 2019)

I guess many of us have cats with similar traits.
Yes, Callie is very talkative and I understand what
she wants most of the time.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

As one who birthed three children in slightly over two years I swiftly became accustomed to a full audience when in the bathroom.  Having three sets of eyes watching me shower, toilet, dress, etc., sure beat the idea of hearing three little ones crying and banging at the door.  

As for pets, turnabout being fair play, my dog is welcome to watch me pee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

My dog and cat are usually fine if I go in there and close the door.  If I leave the door slightly ajar, my dog might sometimes bump is with his nose, see what's going on, then leave.  If I use the bathroom during the night, once in awhile my cat will gently scratch at the door and I'll let him in because their water bowl is in there.  He takes a drink and usually sits waiting to be let out again.  More than one room in the house where I'm the official acting doorman for my furkids.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2019)

Regarding those 2 Siamese cats, I once pet sat a friend's 2 _spoiled_ Siamese for a month while she was out of the country on business. My older brother and his wife also had a Siamese.  They are pretty, but (imo) Siamese cats are _b@tches! _

OTOH, Bengals are perfect.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2019)

^^Looks like @SeaBreeze's Loki.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 17, 2019)

One of my dogs follows me into the bathroom every time. I heard that this is because they're pack animals and want to follow the leader. But that doesn't explain why cats do it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2019)

My dog comes into the bathroom with me. Sometimes he gets there first. When we go to bed, he always stops in front of the bathroom door and looks back at me. I gesture toward the bedroom, and we continue down the hall.

Sometimes he lies in front of the bathroom door and refuses to move. He thinks it is funny to trap me in there. I have to slide him out of the way because he won't move a muscle. I open the door, he jumps up, and we continue on.

When he was a puppy, my sons let him go in the bathroom with them. That stopped when I realized the pooch was peeing on the bathroom rug while whichever boy it was did his business. The boys thought it was funny, so I had to discover it myself.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

None of our pets come in the bathroom with me. It’s one place I don’t encourage them to go and they don’t which is good.


----------

